# Ilo - Capital de Moquegua Sorprende!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ilo - La ciudad mas importante de Moquegua.*

edit


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Unas del forista ToNo*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy bueno el thread y las fotos, José. Se ve bien Ilo! kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que bien que se ve.. bastante desarrollada.. mas que su capital


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Ilo no es la capital de Moquegua, mi estimado José. La capital es la ciudad de Moquegua.  Hay que corregir el título.
> 
> Fuera de eso, muy bueno el thread y las fotos. Se ve bien Ilo! kay:


sorry!verdad que mal estoy.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, entonces editaré (haz lo mismo si quieres). Esperamos más fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

aaaala no parece una ciudad peruana :lol:

Me gusta su malecón y todo lo demás se ve bien. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

:uh::uh::uh: increible. es una pena decirlo, pero no parece una ciudad peruana. Se ve limpia y ordenada. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Ilo se ve muy bien ... que diferencia con otras ciudades de similar tamaño, claro, el canon minero ayuda mucho 

PD .. ¿alguien que corrija el título del thread :colgate:?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buen thread Jose..... se ve genial Ilo kay:

...definitivamente las ciudades costeras del Sur tienen más interés en recuperar sus litorales y ser el rostro de su ciudad... buen ejemplo está dando Mollendo, Ilo y se está sumando ahora Camana.

..... del museo Chiribaya, está mas o menos la reinterpretación arquitectónica de los mojinetes de la arquitectura "Moqueguana"Arequipa....


----------



## berick (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, me dejo sorprendido, Ilo es una ciudad un poco desconocida pero como dicen no parece una ciudad Peruana


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que exagerados al decir que no parece una ciudad peruana. Si ven las panorámicas, verán que sí. 

La semana antepasada estuve por Moquegua capital, y tomé muchas fotos que compartiré con ustedes. La ciudad es bastante tranquila, pues todos coincidieron en que toda la diversión y perdición, estaba en Ilo, que allí encontrabas de todo, además que es bonito, y bueno, las fotos lo demuestran.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que exagerados al decir que no parece una ciudad peruana. Si ven las panorámicas, verán que sí.


No es exageración en mi caso, pues tenía terribles referencias de la ciudad. Pero he quedado gratamente sorprendido.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se le ve bien a Ilo pero que es esta vaina!!?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

la municipalidad!!!!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Lindas fotos de Ilo... 
Ilo ha evolucionado mucho ,, muchisimo en cuanto ornato y tratamineto de playas y parques... Definitivamente, Ilo y Mollendo son las unicas ciudades puerto de la costa peruna que se pueden jactar de tener la mejor infraestructura y lugares de esparcimiento publicos de Calidad.. ,, obviamente ambas ciudades tienen pensado atraer turismo veraniego de Bolivia , el occidente Brasileño y el Norte de Chile, asi como de todo el Sur del Peru,,,, El Secreto: Canon Minero, y buenas gestiones municipales...


Falta las fotos del Terminal Terretre de Ilo,, es inmenso, en forma de Buque, costo millones, se inaguro hace 10 años,, y hasta la fecha no opera..... hno: :lol:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Impresionante Ilo, para ser uno de los puertos más importantes del país.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> *Que exagerados al decir que no parece una ciudad peruana. Si ven las panorámicas, verán que sí. *
> 
> La semana antepasada estuve por Moquegua capital, y tomé muchas fotos que compartiré con ustedes. La ciudad es bastante tranquila, pues todos coincidieron en que toda la diversión y perdición, estaba en Ilo, que allí encontrabas de todo, además que es bonito, y bueno, las fotos lo demuestran.


Opino igual que tú. Y bueno el thread cae muy bien esperando mas fotos de los dos.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q bien q se ve ilo... todo lo q puede hacer el canon y buenas gestiones... no comparto eso de q no parece una ciudad peruana, eso ya es algo exagerado


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Se ve muy bien.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Se ve bien el Puerto!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que exagerados al decir que no parece una ciudad peruana. Si ven las panorámicas, verán que sí.


^^^^ :lol:
Me gustan los jardines bien cuidados y el malecon, aunque algunas construcciones estan muy kitsch.
Y ese comentario de que Ilo atrae a turistas Brasilenos... :nuts:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gusta el malecón. Gracias por mostrarnos fotos de Ilo, José.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Dios que cambio del ilo que conoci en el 99, siempre fue tranquila porque justamente es pequeña, pero veo que en ornato han mejorado mucho, cuando estuve por alla, solo el malecon y un iglesia cerca a la glorieta se veian bien. Espero que no solo sea espejismo visual.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

QUE NO PARECE CIUDAD PERUANA?? JA JA JA

Como son de exagerados ...!!! yo conozco ILO muy bien ya que tengo familia alla y voy constantemente sobre todo en verano obvio que no van a poner las fotos mas feas de ILO basta con ver cualquier mercado de la ciudad para ver que es bien peruano o sus calles ... pero como siempre EXAGERAMOS...

De que el malecon es muy bonito de hecho es muy chevere bien cuidado como todo puerto algo peligroso hay robos constantes y fumones sobre todo en la hora de la noche, la gente de mar dice que es tranquilo y sano respecto a otros puertos como callao o chimbote...

Por cierto es muchismo mejor que Moquegua que es una ciudad disculpenme ustedes muy fea una de las mas feas que he conocido del peru la verdad que ILO es mucho mas moderno desarrollado y limpio que moquegua especialmente despues del terremoto de hace ya varios años que destruyo la pequeña ciudad y hasta el dia de hoy no se ha recuperado...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien Ilo, Al fin veo donde vive mi tio jaja


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Pucha me sorprende esta ciudad, esta recontra linda y bien limpia se ve y desarrollada, se la tenia guardadita Ilo, bien por ella


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

Ilo esta bien pero todavia le falta un montón... además han visto fotos sólo del puerto pero no de la Pampa Inalámbrica que es bastante desordenada...no le quito mérito solo que debemos ver el cristal de todos los angulos.. en fin... esta bonito Ilo jaja


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Muy hermosa la ciudad , Ilo tiene su potencial


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> QUE NO PARECE CIUDAD PERUANA?? JA JA JA
> 
> Como son de exagerados ...!!! yo conozco ILO muy bien ya que tengo familia alla y voy constantemente sobre todo en verano obvio que no van a poner las fotos mas feas de ILO basta con ver cualquier mercado de la ciudad para ver que es bien peruano o sus calles ... pero como siempre EXAGERAMOS...
> 
> ...



mokegua city es un pueblo no una city:lol::lol: ilo si es city y muy coolll las mejores pimentel mollendo e ilo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooops con el título jajaja... e suna ciudad bonita, la conocía hace unos 8 años y ya en esa época me pareció bastante ordenada y cuidada. Incluso en las zonas humildes la inmensa mayoría de construcciones son de material noble y en áreas planificadas. Esta ciudad se ha beneficiado mucho de ser un punto de paso para los minerales extraídos por Southern Perú, que es el principal usuario del puerto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que exagerados, algunos se expresan como si los demás no conociéramos...

Se ve bonito la parte que se muestra. A mi me parece como cualquier otra ciudad peruana que tiene sus zonas feas y sus zonas representativas y fotogénicas. Me gustaría ver la integridad de la ciudad, no solo la zona del malecón que si luce mejor cuidada. Igual Camaná, Pimentel o Casma, lugares muy interesantes donde hay buena comida, son de mucha similitud (por algo son costeñas y de playa) y la gente es muy amable, lo compruebo siempre en cada viaje...


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Creo que Ilo es mucho mejor que Tacna. Ésta es desordenada y no tiene ningún atractivo urbanítico...
Genial por Ilo 

Saludos!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos de Ilo, gracias por mostrarlas José.

Y a propósito de las fotos de Ilo, talvez estuviste por Moquegua, si fue así talvez hayas tenido la oportunidad de fotografiar el nuevo estadio que se está terminando de construir, de ser así te agradecería bastante que colocaras las fotos en el thread de estadios peruanos, saludos.



El Bajopontino said:


> Que exagerados al decir que no parece una ciudad peruana. Si ven las panorámicas, verán que sí.
> 
> La semana antepasada estuve por Moquegua capital, y tomé muchas fotos que compartiré con ustedes. La ciudad es bastante tranquila, pues todos coincidieron en que toda la diversión y perdición, estaba en Ilo, que allí encontrabas de todo, además que es bonito, y bueno, las fotos lo demuestran.


Hola Bajopontino, de igual modo te pediría el favor si acaso tomaste fotos del nuevo estadio moqueguano que las subas al thread de nuestros estadios, saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno en realidad no llegué a ver el estadio, pero desde el mirador se apreciaba que estabana construyendo uno, pero no se ve claro. Ya lo postearé.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Buenas fotos, que bien que Ilo este mejorando...
No me gusto ese palacio municipal, que criterio...parece cualquier cosa menos municipio...

Ojalá esten mejorando el patrimonio monumental con las ganancias del canon, ya que no todo es "modernizar", sino tambien recuperar...:bash:
Me gustaria que pongas fotos de las casonas historicas del puerto, tengo entendido que son muy bonitas...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿No se puede cambiar el título? Al creador del thread, le recuerdo que existe una ciudad llamada Moquegua, que como parecía ser obvio, es la capital de la región. Para la próxima vez, tener más cuidado acerca de qué se escribe por título.
Fuera de eso, me he llevado una grata sorpresa con Ilo; ¿no hay fotos de la glorieta? Es casi un milagro que casi no haya ticos y que los mototaxis brillen por su ausencia. Espero ver más; de esa pequeña ciudad no conozco mucho. Ah, y su malecón está muy bonito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ver si alguien se anima a poner más fotos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Se ve bien Ilo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ilo es una ciudad tranquila.. pero bien conservada


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Se ve muy bien.

Me da mucha vergüenza yo antes -que ignorante soy- pensaba que era poco mas que un pueblo joven


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, puedes redimirte gracias a SSC, tan didáctico este foro.


----------



## gilbaar (Aug 10, 2006)

INTERESANTE EL DESARROLO DE LA CIUDAD; ILO ES UNA DE LAS CIUDADES CON MAYOR CRECIMIENTO POBLACIONAL DEL PERU DE ACUERDO A LAS ESTADISTICAS, SUPERANDO A MUCHAS CIUDADES COSTERAS, QUE FUE DEL PROYECTO BOLIVIAMAR


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Quedé gratamente sorprendido con Ilo !


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

se ve apacible y limpia!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bien Ilo! y bueno su hermana Moquegua no es muy agraciada pero tampoco es fea.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

gilbaar said:


> INTERESANTE EL DESARROLO DE LA CIUDAD; ILO ES UNA DE LAS CIUDADES CON MAYOR CRECIMIENTO POBLACIONAL DEL PERU DE ACUERDO A LAS ESTADISTICAS, SUPERANDO A MUCHAS CIUDADES COSTERAS, QUE FUE DEL PROYECTO BOLIVIAMAR


ni tanto. hace algunos años ilo segua cerca de los 100 mil mas bien he visto que muchos ileños terminan en ciudades como arequipa y tacna

lo que siu me gusta, es unca ciuda bien tranquila, con un comercio moderado y una actividad industrial bien grande con lo de las fabrcas de arina de pescado, pesqueras, el hecho de un puerto importante en el peru y la gran ayuda de la southern peru


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

kaMetZa said:


> aaaala no parece una ciudad peruana :lol:
> 
> Me gusta su malecón y todo lo demás se ve bien. Gracias por las fotos.


Bueno, tampoco exageremos, que con 15 fotos, incluída una con un cartel "prohibido perros" muchas otras de un mismo lugar pero de diferentes ángulos, no es suficiente para afirmar "no parece una ciudad peruana".


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> Muy bien Ilo! y bueno su hermana Moquegua no es muy agraciada pero tampoco es fea.


Bueno, arquitectónicamente Moquegua tiene incluso un tipo de casa único en el Perú, con unos techos de interesante diseño.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sin salir de tema. Moquegua tiene un centro historico interesante y bello, con sus techos en "D"
En Ilo , no solo el malecon es asi de verde y bien mantenido, la muni de ilo ha construido varios malecones verdes en pueblos jovenes como miramar y alto ilo ultimamente en pampa inhalambrica. la Av. keneedy de ilo tambien esta muy chevere en comparcion de antes que era un desierto. En pococha, distrito al norte de ilo hay canchas de *"Tenis Publicas"* , creo que ninguna otra municipalidad en el peru tienen canchas de este deporte de uso publico..... 

Tambien en Ilo los algunos cruces del ferrocarril son robotizados,, es decir son traqueras electronicas que cortan el paso a los vehiculos particulaes automaticamente cuando pasa el tren.. eso no hay ni en la capital de la republica (eso lo instalo la southern)... 

Ilo es peruano; pero en realidad sorprende


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me parece que el último terremoto destruyó gran parte del patrimonio Moqueguano. Una pena realmente, muchas de las construcciones del centro, son nuevas, sin embargo la ciudad tiene su encanto.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Agradable sorpresa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

koko cusco said:


> QUE NO PARECE CIUDAD PERUANA?? JA JA JA
> 
> ...
> 
> Por cierto es muchismo mejor que *Moquegua que es una ciudad disculpenme ustedes muy fea una de las mas feas que he conocido del peru *la verdad que ILO es mucho mas moderno desarrollado y limpio que moquegua especialmente despues del terremoto de hace ya varios años que destruyo la pequeña ciudad y hasta el dia de hoy no se ha recuperado...


Demasiado exagerado. Moquegua tiene la configuración típica de las ciudades de la costa con una mezcla de las ciudades de la sierra. Es decir, desde el aire, es super árido, pero dado que se ubica en las faldas de un cerro, sus calles son empinadas. Tiene el mismo problema que muchas ciudades peruanas, las casas sin tarrajear, pero tiene mucha historia, pues este territorio tiene más de 10 mil años de habitado y el valle es muy bonito. El fin de semana colocaré fotos de Moquegua capital, para ver que opinan.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fotos de Panoramio: ILO*

Un mini-skyline :nuts: 






























































































































...


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

:banana:que bien por Ilo muchos recuerdos ojala siga progresando


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Mas fotos de ILO*

Río Osmore


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

En algunas fotos, Ilo se ve bien. Supongo que no está mal la ciudad


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve bien, tiene muy bien conservadas esas casas tan características de la costa sur del país.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ilo se ve muy bien.. y nc si moquegua es bonita, fea, ect.. pero es aburrida


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah eso sí, es recontra aburrida. 10 de la noche, las calles están vacías.


----------

